# New TiVo product announcement?



## bob cowen

Edge for $149.99 plus service looks like a great deal; thinking about replacing my Roamio. However, the price is only available until 1/10/23 which is just after the Consumer Electronic Show in Las Vegas. I don't see TiVo or Rovi on the list of CES exhibitors but perhaps they'll be integrating something into another vendor's products or making an announcement outside of the show.

Any speculation or rumors about the significance of the cut-off date and/or what they might announce? It could be hardware or could be software or could be nothing at all.


----------



## tommiet

Same sale every few months... With all-in and tax.... about $530.00

The only new item coming from Tivo is when they close the doors.


----------



## mdavej

Tivo is all in on this low end OEM TV OS venture. I think any new DVR anytime soon, if ever, is very unlikely.

If you have $150 to spend on a Tivo, get a used Roamio with lifetime, not a Bolt or Edge.


----------



## Sparky1234

My 2 cents... Bolt is faster, more responsive than Roamio. Bolt has 4K support. Only Roamio advantage I see sort of is 3 1/2" drive in Bolt. But I have swapped both 3 1/2 and 2 1/2 drives without issue. I have and like both!!!


----------



## Rose4uKY

We upgraded our Roamio to a Bolt and have had nothing but problems and keep having to swap out tuning adapters and get error messages V52 and V99 lost signal on channels it's awful. Spectrum told us they are fading out tuning adapters and cable cards and I've been a Tivo fan since the very 1st single one. Spectrum gave us a deal $40 off till Sept but I don't know if we will make it that far. They told us we could try the cloud DVR but I don't like the Roku remote and we have a Sony TV not Samsung. We though about the Edge since we're having so many problems with our Bolt and we don't know if it's the DVR or on Spectrum's end the tuning adapter. Today I made my 4th call cause they keep saying their sending me out a new one and we never get it. I'm about done with Tivo and it stinks cause I love the interface and the remote.


----------



## cwoody222

Rose4uKY said:


> We upgraded our Roamio to a Bolt and have had nothing but problems and keep having to swap out tuning adapters and get error messages V52 and V99 lost signal on channels it's awful. Spectrum told us they are fading out tuning adapters and cable cards and I've been a Tivo fan since the very 1st single one. Spectrum gave us a deal $40 off till Sept but I don't know if we will make it that far. They told us we could try the cloud DVR but I don't like the Roku remote and we have a Sony TV not Samsung. We though about the Edge since we're having so many problems with our Bolt and we don't know if it's the DVR or on Spectrum's end the tuning adapter. Today I made my 4th call cause they keep saying their sending me out a new one and we never get it. I'm about done with Tivo and it stinks cause I love the interface and the remote.


Your problems have nothing to do with TiVo hardware, your issues are Spectrum not properly provisioning the TA and CC on your account.

Switch to an Edge if you want but you’ll have the same problems if their equipment is not set up properly in their systems.


----------



## juanian

Sparky1234 said:


> My 2 cents... Bolt is faster, more responsive than Roamio. Bolt has 4K support. Only Roamio advantage I see sort of is 3 1/2" drive in Bolt. But I have swapped both 3 1/2 and 2 1/2 drives without issue. I have and like both!!!


I still use one of my old TiVo HDs and two Bolts for OTA reception, having dumped Cox cable about 5 years ago. Because of my TiVo placements (and my house orientation), I don't have windows facing the proper direction for the antennas to get good reception of all channels on each of them (but together, I get good reception of the channels I want).

I'm generally happy with the UE3 Bolts (except for things like some user interface issues that should have been found and fixed during beta testing, and the horrible fans). Otherwise, having 4 tuners in my Bolts are an advantage over the OTA EDGEs 2 tuners.

And I agree - I was thinking about buying the EDGE (when TiVo was selling the OTA version bundled with All-in for $300 earlier this year), or waiting for the next version of TiVo, but when I realized that there is a slim chance of a new version, I decided to try to buy a used Bolt instead (once I could find one at the right price!). I don't think I'd be happy with the performance of a Roamio (from what I've heard).

I'm not actually sure what an EDGE does that a Bolt doesn't (maybe it has more apps to support different streaming services)?


----------



## dianebrat

juanian said:


> I'm not actually sure what an EDGE does that a Bolt doesn't


It costs less for them to build.


----------



## juanian

dianebrat said:


> It costs less for them to build.


LOL - And I thought that the frail Bolt case and fan was about as cheap as it could be (including the 'shape' of the box to prevent stacking anything on it  ) !!


----------



## dianebrat

juanian said:


> LOL - And I thought that the frail Bolt case and fan was about as cheap as it could be (including the 'shape' of the box to prevent stacking anything on it  ) !!


The shape of the box was both a design statement and an attempt at helping get some additional cooling for it since from all signs they knew it was going to be close.


----------



## dyeatman

Rose4uKY said:


> We upgraded our Roamio to a Bolt and have had nothing but problems and keep having to swap out tuning adapters and get error messages V52 and V99 lost signal on channels it's awful. Spectrum told us they are fading out tuning adapters and cable cards and I've been a Tivo fan since the very 1st single one. Spectrum gave us a deal $40 off till Sept but I don't know if we will make it that far. They told us we could try the cloud DVR but I don't like the Roku remote and we have a Sony TV not Samsung. We though about the Edge since we're having so many problems with our Bolt and we don't know if it's the DVR or on Spectrum's end the tuning adapter. Today I made my 4th call cause they keep saying their sending me out a new one and we never get it. I'm about done with Tivo and it stinks cause I love the interface and the remote.


Have had many of the previous versions (Roamio etc.). Last year we made the mistake of upgrading our Bolt OTA (which NEVER had problems) to the Edge OTA and have had constant problems ever since (Tivo has already replaced it once). Unfortunately we got the lifetime service with the Edge so we cant switch back without having monthly fees again... :-( Actively looking for a viable alternative.


----------



## Rose4uKY

dyeatman said:


> Have had many of the previous versions (Roamio etc.). Last year we made the mistake of upgrading our Bolt OTA (which NEVER had problems) to the Edge OTA and have had constant problems ever since (Tivo has already replaced it once). Unfortunately we got the lifetime service with the Edge so we cant switch back without having monthly fees again... :-( Actively looking for a viable alternative.


Yeah we had a lifetime on our bolt and they knew about all our problems and I called over and over and said you will lose a customer if you don't let us buy an Edge and transfer it over they said no. We thought maybe an Edge would solve our problems but I think it has to do with Tuning Adapters I don't know and Spectrum doesn't care neither. I've called 5 times and each time they say I will get a Tuning Adapter in a couple days and I never get the tracking email. We now have a 5 day trial of Direct TV Stream with unlimited cloud DVR and ordered their boxes and will be Tivoless here soon.I've had Tivo since the very 1st one. I wish they would turn their stream box into a TV box with cloud DVR like Direct TV Stream cause I love their interface and remote. 

Sorry to hear of your problems. Spectrum told us they are fading out TA and CC cards by next year anyway so we just switched now mostly because of channels not coming in and those V50 something error messages. Good Luck!


----------



## juanian

Yea, once the FCC dropped the requirement for cable companies to support the old CableCard standard, cable companies have been phasing out CCs, which ends up taking away another chunk of the TiVo market. (The other big chunk is Satellite TV, which never had a CableCard requirement; TiVo had agreements with DirecTV to make compatible TiVos, but I guess those failed, so there is now no way to securely interface TiVos with HD Satellite - just leaving old Standard Definition (480i) video as the satellite option).

That just leaves OTA and Streaming. TiVo was trying to become a streaming hub, but I guess it never really caught on. (We'll see how the new TiVo Stream 4K dongle (and the same thing 'built into' new TVs) works out for them.) But TiVos as a DVR for individual home users may become a thing of the past (sob). I just hate that most network TV has 17 minutes of promos and commercials per hour (and cable channels are worse than that). With my TiVo, I can 'skip' them (and if I see something interesting flying by, I go back and look at it). With Streaming, you are forced to watch the commercials (sometime the same commercials over and over!), with no way to skip them (big ugh). But, I guess someone can pay extra to get no commercials - oh well.

But I do still have some Series2 TiVos hooked up to my DTV, just to facilitate some extra functionality I like. There ARE obstacles doing that, but my workarounds have pretty much stabilized that environment.


----------



## mdavej

juanian said:


> With my TiVo, I can 'skip' them (and if I see something interesting flying by, I go back and look at it). With Streaming, you are forced to watch the commercials (sometime the same commercials over and over!), with no way to skip them (big ugh).


I’ve had streaming for years and have always been able to skip commercials. I guess you’ve been using the wrong streaming services.


----------



## dianebrat

mdavej said:


> I’ve had streaming for years and have always been able to skip commercials. I guess you’ve been using the wrong streaming services.


You have me interested, unless the answer is " pay more money for no ads versions" on the services that have ad-tiers.
I'm thinking Paramount+, Hulu, ABC, NBC, CBS, and Fox apps, YouTube, all of them serve me ads I can't skip without $$$$


----------



## mschnebly

mdavej said:


> Tivo is all in on this low end OEM TV OS venture. I think any new DVR anytime soon, if ever, is very unlikely.
> 
> If you have $150 to spend on a Tivo, get a used Roamio with lifetime, not a Bolt or Edge.


Next year you'll probably be able to buy a Tivo powered TV for $150.


----------



## jsherknus

The Tivo Stream is just a Chinese made android Firestick running Tivo's launcher instead of say Amazon. The problem is Google and Amazon have been doing this for over a decade and doing it better.


----------



## jsherknus

mschnebly said:


> Next year you'll probably be able to buy a Tivo powered TV for $150.


Highly doubtful because I can't see any of the large TV manufacturers thinking it will increase sales. There just aren't enough Tivo users left.


----------



## mschnebly

jsherknus said:


> Highly doubtful because I can't see any of the large TV manufacturers thinking it will increase sales. There just aren't enough Tivo users left.


In this past August I bought an Insignia 43" 4K Smart Fire TV for $219. So Tivo might have a chance.


----------



## Rose4uKY

juanian said:


> Yea, once the FCC dropped the requirement for cable companies to support the old CableCard standard, cable companies have been phasing out CCs, which ends up taking away another chunk of the TiVo market. (The other big chunk is Satellite TV, which never had a CableCard requirement; TiVo had agreements with DirecTV to make compatible TiVos, but I guess those failed, so there is now no way to securely interface TiVos with HD Satellite - just leaving old Standard Definition (480i) video as the satellite option).
> 
> That just leaves OTA and Streaming. TiVo was trying to become a streaming hub, but I guess it never really caught on. (We'll see how the new TiVo Stream 4K dongle (and the same thing 'built into' new TVs) works out for them.) But TiVos as a DVR for individual home users may become a thing of the past (sob). I just hate that most network TV has 17 minutes of promos and commercials per hour (and cable channels are worse than that). With my TiVo, I can 'skip' them (and if I see something interesting flying by, I go back and look at it). With Streaming, you are forced to watch the commercials (sometime the same commercials over and over!), with no way to skip them (big ugh). But, I guess someone can pay extra to get no commercials - oh well.
> 
> But I do still have some Series2 TiVos hooked up to my DTV, just to facilitate some extra functionality I like. There ARE obstacles doing that, but my workarounds have pretty much stabilized that environment.



Well we finally pulled the plug haven't cancelled our Spectrum just yet our bill isn't due till the 29th and for Tivo we have a lifetime and just pay 6 something a piece for both minis.Yesterday our Direct TV Stream boxes came and so far we are happy. I have to get used to different channel numbers but it has a google assistant I can just speak go to ABC or whatever. But it's not Tivo and their are some things that are different but we will get used to it and I think it's the next best thing. Unlimited cloud DVR and the box is Google with play store and I like the remote being able to access everything easy no Roku or TV app using other remotes.But with CC and TA being faded out I doubt anyone would want to buy our Tivo or our minis. And we have an extra nice light up remote I had bought my husband. But yeah it's sad for me cause I've had Tivo since the very 1st one never had a cable companies DVR ours went from @home to InsightBB to TWC to Spectrum/Charter. 

But we're doing a 5 day trial on Direct TV Stream and after about 3 days we got our boxes and we ordered 3 renewed ones at $50 a piece and they gave us $50 for signing up. I just hope we continue to like this Direct TV Stream. I will keep my Spectrum for internet and landline.


----------



## Rose4uKY

mdavej said:


> I’ve had streaming for years and have always been able to skip commercials. I guess you’ve been using the wrong streaming services.


With our Direct TV stream it's not like Tivo's autoskip which we loved but we can still do a 30 second skip and I haven't tried it yet but was told we can tell google FF 3 minutes like I could on our Tivo remote. But we never really had to do that most all shows auto skip. But our remote has a google voice button the direct TV Stream is Google and has the play store.


----------



## Rose4uKY

mdavej said:
Tivo is all in on this low end OEM TV OS venture. I think any new DVR anytime soon, if ever, is very unlikely.

If you have $150 to spend on a Tivo, get a used Roamio with lifetime, not a Bolt or Edge.

We loved our Roamio and had no problems what so ever and than once we had our house built and moved we eventually got a nice 4K TV and ended up getting a Bolt and had problems ever since non stop for over a year. And with cable copmpanies fading out CC and TA I doubt we will be able to sell our Tivo Bolt even with the Lifetime.


----------



## mdavej

dianebrat said:


> You have me interested, unless the answer is " pay more money for no ads versions" on the services that have ad-tiers.
> I'm thinking Paramount+, Hulu, ABC, NBC, CBS, and Fox apps, YouTube, all of them serve me ads I can't skip without $$$$


The only services that could be considered a TiVo/cable DVR replacement all have cloud DVRs and skippable commercials, no extra charge. Otherwise you’re comparing apples and oranges.


----------



## NashGuy

Rose4uKY said:


> But we're doing a 5 day trial on Direct TV Stream and after about 3 days we got our boxes and we ordered 3 renewed ones at $50 a piece and they gave us $50 for signing up. I just hope we continue to like this Direct TV Stream. I will keep my Spectrum for internet and landline.


I've recommended DirecTV Stream, combined with their custom streaming boxes, in several places on this forum as the option that will be the most acceptable to the most folks who are leaving TiVo with traditional cable TV. And it will also give you better HD picture quality than just about any cable provider (Comcast, Charter, Cox, Verizon Fios, etc.) But no, it's not the same as TiVo and you will have to learn a new remote and get used to slightly different ways of doing things.

Just curious: once you drop cable TV from your Charter Spectrum bill, will your total cost (DirecTV Stream plus Spectrum internet and landline) be more or less than you were paying for all three services on Spectrum (plus whatever fees you were paying TiVo)?


----------



## dianebrat

mdavej said:


> The only services that could be considered a TiVo/cable DVR replacement all have cloud DVRs and skippable commercials, no extra charge. Otherwise you’re comparing apples and oranges.


Calling those out by name would be helpful for those interested, I just found the blanket statement of " I've been streaming for years and skipping commercials" to be a bit vague with the number of services out there that don't let you skip commercials.


----------



## NashGuy

Rose4uKY said:


> And with cable copmpanies fading out CC and TA I doubt we will be able to sell our Tivo Bolt even with the Lifetime.


There have been several TiVo Bolt DVRs with Lifetime service sold on eBay just this month for $200 or more. There may be fewer Charter customers interesting in buying one these days but Comcast and Verizon Fios remain pretty CableCARD-friendly.









tivo bolt lifetime for sale | eBay


Get the best deals for tivo bolt lifetime at eBay.com. We have a great online selection at the lowest prices with Fast & Free shipping on many items!



www.ebay.com


----------



## mdavej

dianebrat said:


> Calling those out by name would be helpful for those interested, I just found the blanket statement of " I've been streaming for years and skipping commercials" to be a bit vague with the number of services out there that don't let you skip commercials.


Youtube TV, DirecTV Now, PS Vue, Fubo, Philo, Hulu Live TV, Sling TV. Some no longer exist, but listed to show how many years this has been an option (since 2015 at least). So that’s 7 years for me, going on 8. 

To be fair, the OPs reference to all streaming having unskippable commercials was equally vague and incorrect to boot.

I thought the existence of cloud DVR cable TV replacement services had been common knowledge for a long time.


----------



## cwoody222

mschnebly said:


> Next year you'll probably be able to buy a Tivo powered TV for $150.


TiVo has not made any announcement about a partnership with a manufacturer that sells in the US.

Also, their tvOS is not a DVR and does not incorporate features such trick play and commercial skip.

It’s an OS for tv manufacturers to better monetize streaming apps and live streaming offerings. It’s focus is not consumer/viewer features.


----------



## dianebrat

mdavej said:


> Youtube TV, DirecTV Now, PS Vue, Fubo, Philo, Hulu Live TV, Sling TV. Some no longer exist, but listed to show how many years this has been an option (since 2015 at least). So that’s 7 years for me, going on 8.
> 
> To be fair, the OPs reference to all streaming having unskippable commercials was equally vague and incorrect to boot.
> 
> *I thought the existence of cloud DVR cable TV replacement services had been common knowledge for a long time.*


I don't disagree, however our experiences are very different, of the 7-10 services I stream from, none are Live TV, and in that respect I think that will be most peoples experience, the "Live TV" streaming experience is a much higher price point and IMO and much lower number of households than the more common streaming platforms.


----------



## mdavej

dianebrat said:


> I don't disagree, however our experiences are very different, of the 7-10 services I stream from, none are Live TV, and in that respect I think that will be most peoples experience, the "Live TV" streaming experience is a much higher price point and IMO and much lower number of households than the more common streaming platforms.


That's why it's not fair to say you can't skip commercials on, say, Paramount streaming, but you can on Tivo. You most certainly can skip commercials on a streaming service that has the same cable channels as a Tivo/cable system. Sounded to me like the OP was not aware of that.


----------



## ncbill

Waiting for an Edge with ATSC 3.0 tuners...


----------



## Britflix

I’m still on a Roamio OTA with lifetime, but there’s no way I’m ever upgrading, until they go bigger than a 2 tuner


----------



## dianebrat

Britflix said:


> I’m still on a Roamio OTA with lifetime, but there’s no way I’m ever upgrading, until they go bigger than a 2 tuner


Then you win, because even the 4-tuner OTA Edge is a POS, you have the best OTA Tivo out there, treat it nice


----------



## acadkins327

juanian said:


> Yea, once the FCC dropped the requirement for cable companies to support the old CableCard standard, cable companies have been phasing out CCs, which ends up taking away another chunk of the TiVo market. (The other big chunk is Satellite TV, which never had a CableCard requirement; TiVo had agreements with DirecTV to make compatible TiVos, but I guess those failed, so there is now no way to securely interface TiVos with HD Satellite - just leaving old Standard Definition (480i) video as the satellite option). That just leaves OTA and Streaming. TiVo was trying to become a streaming hub, but I guess it never really caught on. (We'll see how the new TiVo Stream 4K dongle (and the same thing 'built into' new TVs) works out for them.) But TiVos as a DVR for individual home users may become a thing of the past (sob). I just hate that most network TV has 17 minutes of promos and commercials per hour (and cable channels are worse than that). With my TiVo, I can 'skip' them (and if I see something interesting flying by, I go back and look at it). With Streaming, you are forced to watch the commercials (sometime the same commercials over and over!), with no way to skip them (big ugh). But, I guess someone can pay extra to get no commercials - oh well. But I do still have some Series2 TiVos hooked up to my DTV, just to facilitate some extra functionality I like. There ARE obstacles doing that, but my workarounds have pretty much stabilized that environment.


----------



## acadkins327

juanian said:


> Yea, once the FCC dropped the requirement for cable companies to support the old CableCard standard, cable companies have been phasing out CCs, which ends up taking away another chunk of the TiVo market. (The other big chunk is Satellite TV, which never had a CableCard requirement; TiVo had agreements with DirecTV to make compatible TiVos, but I guess those failed, so there is now no way to securely interface TiVos with HD Satellite - just leaving old Standard Definition (480i) video as the satellite option).
> 
> That just leaves OTA and Streaming. TiVo was trying to become a streaming hub, but I guess it never really caught on. (We'll see how the new TiVo Stream 4K dongle (and the same thing 'built into' new TVs) works out for them.) But TiVos as a DVR for individual home users may become a thing of the past (sob). I just hate that most network TV has 17 minutes of promos and commercials per hour (and cable channels are worse than that). With my TiVo, I can 'skip' them (and if I see something interesting flying by, I go back and look at it). With Streaming, you are forced to watch the commercials (sometime the same commercials over and over!), with no way to skip them (big ugh). But, I guess someone can pay extra to get no commercials - oh well.
> 
> But I do still have some Series2 TiVos hooked up to my DTV, just to facilitate some extra functionality I like. There ARE obstacles doing that, but my workarounds have pretty much stabilized that environment.





juanian said:


> Yea, once the FCC dropped the requirement for cable companies to support the old CableCard standard, cable companies have been phasing out CCs, which ends up taking away another chunk of the TiVo market. (The other big chunk is Satellite TV, which never had a CableCard requirement; TiVo had agreements with DirecTV to make compatible TiVos, but I guess those failed, so there is now no way to securely interface TiVos with HD Satellite - just leaving old Standard Definition (480i) video as the satellite option).
> 
> That just leaves OTA and Streaming. TiVo was trying to become a streaming hub, but I guess it never really caught on. (We'll see how the new TiVo Stream 4K dongle (and the same thing 'built into' new TVs) works out for them.) But TiVos as a DVR for individual home users may become a thing of the past (sob). I just hate that most network TV has 17 minutes of promos and commercials per hour (and cable channels are worse than that). With my TiVo, I can 'skip' them (and if I see something interesting flying by, I go back and look at it). With Streaming, you are forced to watch the commercials (sometime the same commercials over and over!), with no way to skip them (big ugh). But, I guess someone can pay extra to get no commercials - oh well.
> 
> But I do still have some Series2 TiVos hooked up to my DTV, just to facilitate some extra functionality I like. There ARE obstacles doing that, but my workarounds have pretty much stabilized that environment.


I have YOUTubeTV on a Fire Stick and can record live TV on the included cloud DVR and keep the recordings up to 9 months. No Bolt box - all on the cloud. The DVR is part of the normal service and you can skip anything you want. HULU has something similar. Saved over $100/mo when we cut the cord and left TIVO. We loved TIVO and I did it as a cost saving. MY wife was pissy about it at the time but she has come to love it.


----------



## dondraper40

We had Tivo for many years through Xfinity/Comcast and loved it since we hate watching commercials. Recently both stopped with no signal. After 4 days of back and forth with Xfinity support, they admitted that recent network upgrades would no longer support the cablecards. OUCH! Decided it was time to go streaming only. 

Evaluated Youtube TV and FuboTV. First lesson was this. They all over two main ways to watch:
- VOD (video-on-demand) great for older episodes but forces you to watch commercials. 
- DVR (like Tivo, must schedule to record) but can fast-forward through the commercials. 

Chose FuboTV because they allow you record only new episodes so your library only contains DVR versions and 1000 hours DVR space. While YouTube TV claims unlimited DVR, they mix in VOD and DVR episodes together in your library. You then have to search for the DVR (recorded) episodes through many more VOD (released) episodes making the experience more frustrating. My wife easily picked the easier, more logical FuboTV. Just started evaluating so things may change over time.

Finally - using two inexpensive streaming devices: Tivo Stream 4k ($19) and Google 4K TV ($19). FuboTV sometimes buffers every few seconds (other apps ok) on the FuboTV device. It has never done this on the Google 4K so will be moving things around to see if I can isolate the cause: FuboTV servers or the app/device itself. Have plenty to wifi bandwidth to both. 

The upside with any of these is that you can pretty much watch them anywhere on any device. But none of these come close to the ease of use of the Tivo DVR recorded on local storage. Xfinity:$220 + $15 Tivo. Now AT&T Fiber (internet only): $55 and FuboTV $70 so now have significant savings in cost. BTW: if you are a sports fan: FuboTV will apparently display up to 4 screens on one TV is you are streaming through an Apple TV device. Search on YT to see this is interested.


----------



## southerndoc

There's no reason TiVo _can't_ adapt to use IPTV, but I feel like they see a losing model with it.


----------



## Rose4uKY

NashGuy said:


> I've recommended DirecTV Stream, combined with their custom streaming boxes, in several places on this forum as the option that will be the most acceptable to the most folks who are leaving TiVo with traditional cable TV. And it will also give you better HD picture quality than just about any cable provider (Comcast, Charter, Cox, Verizon Fios, etc.) But no, it's not the same as TiVo and you will have to learn a new remote and get used to slightly different ways of doing things.
> 
> Just curious: once you drop cable TV from your Charter Spectrum bill, will your total cost (DirecTV Stream plus Spectrum internet and landline) be more or less than you were paying for all three services on Spectrum (plus whatever fees you were paying TiVo)?


It will be about the same but we got the highest Direct TV Stream package with all the premiums. Spectrum offered us a deal $40 off plus premiums for another year but before that I was over $200 for all 3 with no premiums. Direct TV Stream is 149.99 and internet plus phone is 55 and they upped us to the middle internet of 500 which we don't really need they have 3 and we were on the 1st one which was fine for just us 2 but for a year we get $20 off and we get the 500 then we can go back to the 200 or 300 they said. He said it shows I am on this ACP thing and will get 35 off for 36 months. Our Bolt has a lifetime so all I pay is 12 something for 2 minis which I will cancel tomorrow. I already cancelled Spectrum cable I have a bill due next week than I am done with cable from them. Direct TV Stream gave me a $50 credit so we got 3 renewed boxes for a $100.

But so far having the Direct TV Stream boxes and remotes also makes us like it even more. Yes we miss certain things about Tivo but all the channels come in no more black screens and error messages. It's a shame cause I've had Tivo since the very 1st single tuner one but this is the closest to Tivo and I like boxes and remote. Spectrum had unlimited cloud DVR for $10 didn't care for it. This gives us unlimited included in our plan. We're learning the remote too and just getting used to the interface but it's pretty good so far.


----------



## Puppy76

dianebrat said:


> Then you win, because even the 4-tuner OTA Edge is a POS, you have the best OTA Tivo out there, treat it nice


whawrong with the 4 tuner ota edge?

I’m incredibly annoyed tivo doesn’t have a current model that works for me. 2 tuners just doesn’t cut it, nor does a do it hard drive. 1tb is weirdly tiny bow but at least I’ve been using 1tb for 15 years.


----------



## dianebrat

Puppy76 said:


> whawrong with the 4 tuner ota edge?
> 
> I’m incredibly annoyed tivo doesn’t have a current model that works for me. 2 tuners just doesn’t cut it, nor does a do it hard drive. 1tb is weirdly tiny bow but at least I’ve been using 1tb for 15 years.


It's an Edge, it's garbage from end to end, poorly built, the quality of a OTA or 4-tuner Roamio is far better, including the fact that it can run TE3 or TE4, and you can replace the HDD with a new 3.5" one in seconds, the Bolt and Edge are hampered by 2.5" drives that are not as durable or cheap in high capacities.


----------



## Rose4uKY

Well Spectrum their DVR only is a 2 maybe a 4 tuner and wasn't even a TB very small. I had read they had an enhanced DVR with 150 hours but they don't have that anymore. And once we went from 4 to 6 tuners I don't really know of conflicts but anything important was at the top of the list regular weekly shows over a season pass of like King of Queens but our Roamio was the best none of our problems started until we got our Bolt. Tivo blamed Spectrum and they blamed Tivo. So many visits out saying signal was good. We were out of warranty but Tivo sent us a renewed Tivo Bolt for $99 bucks it did the same thing so we sent it back for a refund. We tried to get them to give us a deal on the edge and let us transfer our lifetime but no go and it probably would of done the same thing. Today we got a new Spectrum modem and when we return our old one we are putting our TA and CC in the same box. And will be done with Tivo.


----------



## mattyro7878

tommiet said:


> Same sale every few months... With all-in and tax.... about $530.00
> 
> The only new item coming from Tivo is when they close the doors.


ive gotten offers of $99 and a $14.95/mnth option. No need to drop half a k.


----------



## tommiet

mattyro7878 said:


> ive gotten offers of $99 and a $14.95/mnth option. No need to drop half a k.


You may be correct... but at that price... It will take less than 3 years to spend over $600.00.

$180.00 a year for guide (plus tax) for 3 years
$99.00 for the device (plus tax)

Over $639.00 plus tax. Probably about $680.00 or higher.

Great that they offer optioins for folks that cannot afford to pay for all-in up front.

Just not a sale to me.

*Hope everyone has a Happy Thanksgiving!!!*


----------

